

Hackers Embed Spam Into Google Search Listings For Unsuspecting Sites - sucuri2
http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/21/hackers-embed-spam-into-google-search-listings-for-unsuspecting-sites/

======
sucuri2
We got featured on TC :)

